# 2001 AllRoad Issues



## Socialoutcast (Jul 2, 2003)

I just got a 01 Allroad and I am having a few issues with it. #1 is the auto level light is on in the cluster but the bags work just fine. The car raises and lowers with no issues so I am not sure why I have the warning light. Also not sure if this is related but when I lock the car and walk away after a while the hazards start to blink as if I pressed the panic button but the horn does not sound. So far these are the only 2 issues I have with the car other than that its a great car and fun to drive. Any help would be great.


----------



## gli_russell (Oct 12, 2004)

You need to find someone with a VAGCOM, and have them scan both of those controllers. could be quite a few things.


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

Sounds like problem number one is a level control sensor that's borked. There's two relay connectors that are under the rear passenger bench seat that sometimes needs to be 'reseated'. Don't ask me how I know that one... I was all over the place with a multimeter on the same thing. 

Problem 2 is probably a faulty hazard/turn signal relay switch. You'll probably have to pop the wood dash part out and swap that hazard relay. But I wouldn't do it until you can officially confirm that it's the relay through readings via VCDS.


----------



## Incrementalg (Oct 14, 2008)

Ixomeneus said:


> Sounds like problem number one is a level control sensor that's borked. There's two relay connectors that are under the rear passenger bench seat that sometimes needs to be 'reseated'. Don't ask me how I know that one... I was all over the place with a multimeter on the same thing.
> 
> Problem 2 is probably a faulty hazard/turn signal relay switch. You'll probably have to pop the wood dash part out and swap that hazard relay. But I wouldn't do it until you can officially confirm that it's the relay through readings via VCDS.


Agree with both as I've experienced both issues and it was the sensor and the hazard relay


----------

